

An Interview with Michael Arrington - hwork
http://www.portfolio.com/views/columns/the-world-according-to/2008/02/29/An-Interview-With-Michael-Arrington

======
JayNeely
"[Lloyd Grove]: What do you think of [Nick Denton]?

[Michael Arrington]: I think he's a total dick."

